# What can I do to improve



## chrapladm (Jun 17, 2009)

I am hoping this is in the correct forum. 

I am having to face reality and I am not going to be able to build a dedicated HT.:rolleyesno:

BUT since I am a movie fanatic I am still going to turn my living room into a HT sort of. My wife doesn't want dark walls or anything really that resembles a HT because it is our living room. But I am able to talk her into some things.

Now my room is not the ideal room but I am trying to work with what I have. This will be a very very slow build and I am hoping to have anyone's input so I can achieve my dream and not get kicked out of the house.

I am still building the center channel and sub as we speak. I am looking at buying a projector in the future but for now I am only worried about finishing my speakers and placing some future goals of what I need to do.

A while from now(maybe a year) I will be staggering stud DD blue glue the walls that I can in the living room.

There are alot of open walls and a huge window so I figure the walls would only help.

The room dimensions are 17ft x 12ftx 8'6".

I will post some updated pics as soon as I can but for now sorry for the mess here are the pics I have for now.

















I have since moved the love seat and the TV and entertainment center is under the heater/ac. I will post some of those pics later on tonight..


----------



## chrapladm (Jun 17, 2009)

What you dont see yet is that were I took the picture from in the first pic is a hallway and from the 2nd pic on the wall immediately to the left there is an entry door.


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

With all those openings, don't bother with the double drywall and green glue. Your money would be better spent on some nice, electric black out drapes for the windows to control the light for the PJ.

Bryan


----------



## Ted White (May 4, 2009)

Agreed. All windows and no wall


----------



## chrapladm (Jun 17, 2009)

Alrighty then that cuts down on the cost of things ahead. WOW I thought I was going to need the DD but thats a plus for me so to speak.

Now I was going to do a false wall about 10" deep that will go where the heater/ac unit is. I will be putting in a newer and much smallerunit in where the old beast is now. When that goes in it will also be higher on the wall almost at the ceiling height. So I will be able to put my 2.40:1 screen where the old unit is now.

Unfortunately the sub will just be seen at the bottom front of the screen wall. Now should I put treatment on the complete wall behind the screen?

I dont really have a corner where the window meets the "screen wall," so I cant really do a corner bass trap.

When placing L/R should I put them so that they are almost touching the side walls?


----------



## chrapladm (Jun 17, 2009)

Ted White said:


> Agreed. All windows and no wall


All windows and no wall?

Are you just saying I should work on the window instead of the walls in the future?


----------



## Ted White (May 4, 2009)

If you want high level sound isolation, the windows would have to be dealt with. 


Blocking panels

Building a separate wall in front of them

Installing soundproof windws over the original.

The issue is that the windows will be the defining factor due to the surface area. You could add as many layers of drywall as you'd like, with no improvement.


----------



## fitzwaddle (Aug 25, 2010)

chrapladm said:


> My wife doesn't want dark walls or anything really that resembles a HT because it is our living room. But I am able to talk her into some things.


Hopefully including the LP THT. :T



chrapladm said:


> staggering stud DD blue glue


green :nono:

Have you thought about how you're going to lay it out - like which end for screen, where to put av equipment?


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

David,

What's at the other end of the room? It might be more suitable with the layout rotated..
Can you supply a photo or a plan drawing of the room?..


----------



## chrapladm (Jun 17, 2009)

Haven't deided on where the equipments is going but the screen wall is going to be where the heater/ac unit is. I wil be getting a new one and it will be much higher and thinner than what is there.

She doesn't have a problem with the "coffin." I am just trying to see how I can talk her into having 2 of them. I was thinking of trying to either have 2 of them which would stand 36" tall and have them fire at each corner or have one on the back wall. I will have to decide that down the road.

In Australia it is called Blue Glue.

But after seeing comments from Mike and Ted I will stick with probably trying to upgrade the window and installing an electronic blackout curtain.


----------



## chrapladm (Jun 17, 2009)

I am trying to charge my camera battery. As soon as that is charged in about an hour I will upload some more pics of the room.

The 1st picture is looking at what I am thinking for a screen wall/false wall. Directly behind me on the picture in the corner is a hallway.


----------



## chrapladm (Jun 17, 2009)

Sorry for the mess but here are the pics I just took. It always seems to be an uphill battle trying to keep the place clean with 4 children under 10.

I tried to do a pic of all the walls so I hope you can see what I have to work with so far. The wall that is an opening to the other room and corners to the hall way is a solid brick wall.


































Thanks.


----------



## fitzwaddle (Aug 25, 2010)

What's the room with the wide door opening into it? Are you thinking of leaving all the doorway openings open, or put in some solid core doors to close it up when in use?


----------



## chrapladm (Jun 17, 2009)

The opening will probably not be closed. My wife wants it to be open and I am not going to win that argument. SO that's why I am trying to work with what I have.

And that hallway door will be able to be closed. Not yet but I have been told it will be allowable.


----------



## Ted White (May 4, 2009)

chrapladm said:


> In Australia it is called Blue Glue.


That's news to me. "Blue Glue" was something entirely different back in 2005. A product that was not commercially sold. There may be some confusion here. I participate in a number of Australian forums and have never heard anyone use the term "Blue Glue," however many people use the Green Glue.

"Blue Glue" isn't Green Glue. If you had a link or reference for this Blue material, I'd be grateful. I'm curious.


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

chrapladm said:


> The opening will probably not be closed. My wife wants it to be open and I am not going to win that argument. SO that's why I am trying to work with what I have.
> 
> And that hallway door will be able to be closed. Not yet but I have been told it will be allowable.


Will that door be closed permanently? If it could be, that would be the ideal position for the screen and give you a much better set up to work with..


----------



## chrapladm (Jun 17, 2009)

Unfortunately not the door will have to be open due to it being are only hallway to the bedrooms.

I will have to find a link to the Blue Glue. When I was asking the Sheetrock place about the Green Glue they had mentioned that its called Blue here in Australia. They used it in all the big Cinemas here in Adelaide. Then when I asked one of the gentleman who made the prism or whatever it is called that Prof. has he mentioned the same thing about the Blue Glue.

SO I am not 100% what it is called but thats what others have told me. I will try and find it or just going to the local sheetrock place that I think sells it. They are just 2 mins from my house.


----------



## chrapladm (Jun 17, 2009)

And Ted after doing a quick google search I found that there are few companies here in OZ that sell Green Glue.:

http://www.ultrafonic.com.au/News.htm
http://www.boughen.com.au/catalog/Soundproofing-14-1.html
Not sure if it is the same USA pricing but atleast the same product is here .


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

David,

It looks like your only choice for the placement of the screen, is the wall where the TV is now..

If you're planning on putting up a screen wall 10" out from the front wall, then you might be able to get some narrow bass traps in there and I would have them floor to ceiling ..Not ideal but better than nothing..
I would definitely cover the whole front wall with 2" insulation..Your going to need all the acoustic help you can get..

First reflection points is also not going to be ideal..You can fit one in the appropriate position on the right side wall, but you'll only have the curtain on the left side..This will need to be a heavy thick curtain to be of any affect..

I would also look at placing acoustic panels on the back wall and ceiling/wall corners (if your wife will allow it)..To appease her, the coverings on the acoustic panels could be a similar shade to your wall colour, so they blend in..

Also the floor is going to need at least a thick rug in front of the screen wall..as large as possible..

With all those doors and openings, it's only going to be a compromise at best, with what ever treatments you put in..


----------



## chrapladm (Jun 17, 2009)

Thanks Prof. I was afraid of that. I figured I would be fighting a very uphill battle to start.


----------

